# Goats, rats, cockroaches, and more soon (hopefully!)



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Chapistrono

Has videos of my rats and other pets and animals I manage to find.

Will be adding more soon!


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cute videos! I like the one with Gabe eating the banana. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Sometimes I sit by their cage with a camera waiting for hours for them to yawn or do something cute. But it's totally worth it. =]

Thanks for watching!


----------

